# My impulse buy... (Lots of pics!)



## Arzela (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, I'm finally getting around to posting about Calypso. Almost two weeks ago, I was returning something at walmart, and afterward, decided to wander over to the fish section to see if there was anything interesting over there. To my surprise, it looks as though that walmart is getting rid of all of their live fish. Save for a few bettas and goldfish, all the tropical tanks had been cleared out. Anyway, a little female betta caught my eye because she kept swimming back and forth depending on which was I was walking. Long story short, I ended up bringing her home. (Because of this, my parents have decided that three bettas is enough. LOL) Anyway, she's become my favorite out of my three bettas. She has so much personality! She'll follow my finger around, she'll jump and grab food off my fingers, and all kinds of fun stuff. She's temporarily in a 1 gallon tank, but I'm planning on hopefully getting her an eclipse 3 soon, as I absolutely love my eclipse 6.

Anyway, here's some pics of Calypso. 










For a few days, she lived in a critter keeper. 










Hi Neighbor!  (The day after I got her, Feesh built an enormous bubblenest, lol)










With flash










the orange stripe down her back










Her current tank


























Random offtopic question; 
Does anyone else have a cat that likes to steal things? Mine, who normally just tries to take my stuffed animals and pokedolls has decided to steal my container of betta food this morning and I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Gorgeous female!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome tank also. I would love to find a female like that!!!!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Wow I love Calypso *gasp*!


----------



## Arzela (Apr 11, 2010)

Jayy said:


> Gorgeous female!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome tank also. I would love to find a female like that!!!!





Alienbetta1 said:


> Wow I love Calypso *gasp*!


Thank you both! ^_^


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Woah! She's a Dragon!  Lucky find! She's gorgeous!


----------



## Arzela (Apr 11, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> Woah! She's a Dragon!  Lucky find! She's gorgeous!


Is she?! I thought she looked different from other females that I've seen that are similar to her in color...xD Never thought I'd find a dragon at walmart


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

Wowzers!! An d good luck find that food can.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, she's a great find ^-^ WalMart does have its hidden beauties....


----------



## Arzela (Apr 11, 2010)

Hermitpaws said:


> Wowzers!! An d good luck find that food can.


Thanks, I'm probably going to need any luck I can get to find my betta food. I honestly wouldn't be surprised if my cat decided to eat it...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow lol cats...my dog tips my table over to get to the betta food. she loves it. i always tell her its not for dogs lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

She's really pretty. She looks a lot like Beatrix, the fish I adopted out to doggyhog.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

very pretty stalk your cat to find it


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

She's gorgeous!!!!!

And Jackie said it right, she DOES look like my little Trixie!! Here's a pic: 









I wonder if they're related. LOL


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

BTW I think she's a Plakat instead of a VT....


----------



## Arzela (Apr 11, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> BTW I think she's a Plakat instead of a VT....


I suppose it's possible. How do you tell the difference with a female?

And they do look just alike!! Maybe they're twins. xD


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I can't really explain it as it's something you kinda just have to learn by looking at a ton of fish, but here are some pics...

VT:









PK:


----------



## Arzela (Apr 11, 2010)

Also, thanks to all who have given compliments. ^^


----------



## Arzela (Apr 11, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> I can't really explain it as it's something you kinda just have to learn by looking at a ton of fish, but here are some pics...


Wow, she does look like a plakat.  I figured she was just a VT since she came from walmart, but seeing those pictures, it looks like she really could be one.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> Woah! She's a Dragon!  Lucky find! She's gorgeous!


I was going to say that...

Lovely fish!!


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

She is a beauty! I like the flower in her tank too.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

She's awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Gorgeous! Lucky find!!


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, you hit the jackpot. She looks really pretty.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

OMG I love her!!! I am jealous. I am going to keep looking at the females at my walmart.


----------



## Arzela (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks all. ^^ I'm really happy that I gave in and bought her that day...



NIB BETTA said:


> Wow, you hit the jackpot. She looks really pretty.


Apparently I did!! I had no idea, really. xD


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> Yeah, she's a great find ^-^ WalMart does have its hidden beauties....


I agree! Normally my Walmart has a small amount of the same looking fish, however....one day they had a bunch of really beautiful, healthy looking, young bettas! I was shocked. LOL. I ended up buying a gorgeous red crowntail that day. So you really never know.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

She's beautiful, congratulations on your find!

They take terrible care of the females at our wal-mart. Tifa (who I later found was male) was the healthiest of the bunch and Nina looked just about dead. Glad I nabbed them when I did.

They currently have one in there that can't help but float on her side... her spine is bent, and she doesn't move unless provoked... she's been there the past two times I've gone to get tank stuff... And she looks just like my Nina.. I want to bring her home so bad!!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Pretty! Who is that VT in the 2nd picture next to Calypso? He's pretty too! Compliments to both!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

wow i think shes one of the prettiest females ive ever seen


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Cats, as well as dogs, LOVE fish food. I have lost so much fish food because of my crazy 2 n 2. >.< Lock the fish food out of reach! I keep mine in the fridge now a days...


----------



## Arzela (Apr 11, 2010)

metalbetta said:


> She's beautiful, congratulations on your find!
> 
> They take terrible care of the females at our wal-mart. Tifa (who I later found was male) was the healthiest of the bunch and Nina looked just about dead. Glad I nabbed them when I did.
> 
> They currently have one in there that can't help but float on her side... her spine is bent, and she doesn't move unless provoked... she's been there the past two times I've gone to get tank stuff... And she looks just like my Nina.. I want to bring her home so bad!!!


Calypso's cup wasn't all that great, but it wasn't terrible either. The same day that I got her, they had a female that was definately on her way out...her water was a murky brown color and it was just terrible. =( But, it looks like the walmart I bought her at is getting rid of all of their live fish, so no more will have to suffer (or at least, at that location).



bloo97 said:


> Pretty! Who is that VT in the 2nd picture next to Calypso? He's pretty too! Compliments to both!


That would be Feesh. =) 



Bettabubble3 said:


> wow i think shes one of the prettiest females ive ever seen


Thank you ^_^



secuono said:


> Cats, as well as dogs, LOVE fish food. I have lost so much fish food because of my crazy 2 n 2. >.< Lock the fish food out of reach! I keep mine in the fridge now a days...


Yeah, this isn't the first time Sly (the cat) has gotten into fish food. We have a community tank in our living room and he can get into the cabinet under the tank. His favorite seems to be the sinking wafers we have for our cories :B


----------

